# Nginx first time user



## nate88 (May 14, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I just installed Nginx, and I added an index.html page with a short .avi, and a custom "coming soon" error page into /usr/local/www/nginx. I also added the line: autoindex on; into the configuration file in the server section, and I am still receiving a standard “error 403 Forbidden nginx/1.6.0 ” page. I assume this means that the server is running and I have only a few settings left to tweak before my page is seen? I'm currently reading the manuals, I was just wondering if anyone also came across this error.


----------



## nate88 (May 14, 2014)

*A*lso, if there is an error log *I* need to find, what's the FreeBSD command or location for that? That way I can cut and paste what my log and configuration are so I don't leave anyone guessing. *A*s far as I can tell, I'm almost there.

*T*hanks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 14, 2014)

The log files are where all log files are kept: /var/log/.

Your problem is probably from not giving permissions to the file or directory. If you want to serve video files, you shouldn't be using .avi. Convert that to mp4/ogg/webm but it's been so long since I've dealt with .avi files, I don't know where browsers stand with them or even which ones handle it.


----------



## nate88 (May 15, 2014)

The permissions: that would be just a matter probably of “uncommenting” a few lines in the nginx.conf file or do I have to type some text in.?..? And so far, the .avi plays well with all the brow*s*ers I've tested it on except Midori. I don't know why.  (Note - I tested this from the file folder on a different computer before I moved it to the FreeBSD computer.)

I wasn't aware that Nginx disliked .avi; I'm still reading the manual*.*


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 15, 2014)

It has nothing to do with Nginx. I just couldn't remember if browsers handled AVI files any more but it's not a common Internet format. Or at least it's not anything I hear about any more but I've forgotten the reasons why.  

Permissions are a fundamental Unix property. Do a `man chmod` and `man chown` or google for that.


----------



## nate88 (May 15, 2014)

Ok thanks.


----------

